# I need suggestions (Points) or I'm getting cheated by DRI



## Donaldlee (Mar 15, 2015)

Hope you can help me. I have never been involved with timeshares until this year. I recently purchased 2500 resale points attached to Cypress II Grande Villas Resort, Lake Buena Vista, Florida. These are diamond resort points. I do not belong to any exchange club and apparently cannot join the club, as these are resale points and I would have to purchase 1250 points from Diamond in order to join. I have tried to book time with these points at Grande Villas, through club assist, which is the only way to book through Diamond with resale points. This is not a problem however I am told that this resort only accepts 7 day bookings which requires 3000 points, rendering my 2500 useless by themselves. Also my points are only good for this one resort and will expire at the end of the year. I would gladly purchase more resale points but only if they were deeded at Grande Villa's (I think this is what I need).  Is there a difference between resort resale points and collection resale points? Any ideas or suggestions. (I did buy these points from an add here on tug and the seller did state that 2500 points would get a 1B1B at Grande Villas, but unfortunately I didn't check this out with the resort and those points may have been sufficient at one time so the blame I know is mine only)


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 16, 2015)

DRI website said:
			
		

> GRANDE VILLAS RESORT
> 12118 Turtle Cay Circle, Orlando, Florida 32836, United States, +1 407 238 2300
> ACCOMMODATION    ..MID ...HIGH ..PEAK
> 1 BDR ................... 3,000 4,000 5,500
> ...



The above is from the DRI website  and yes DRI was correct  if you have only 2500 pts, you do not have enough pts to reserve a full week in any size during any time during the year.


WOW  It is hard to believe that this is the case since almost no TS company sells a package of pts which would not allow you to go 7 days in the lowest season in the smallest room.

PS  Still thinking about this: I'm thinking that the person who sold you this TS,  bought 2500 pts but was able to used them every other year in a block of 5000 pts.  It is the only reason I can imagine that they would have 2500 pts.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 16, 2015)

My earlier advice was not very good  SORRY


When I said _"the person who sold you this TS, bought 2500 pts but was able to used them every other year in a block of 5000 pts."_  This is likely true  BUT that does not give DRI the right to not allow you to use your TS.

DRI sold points at this resort, and the owner had the right to sell those TS pts.  For DRI to now tell you "Sorry you can not use the points because you do not have enough for a week reservation " IS NOT REASONABLE!!  

You should write to them and demand that they find a way (and not by buying more pts) for you to use your TS pts or take the TS back from you.  It is fraud, on their part, to demand that you pay maintenance fees to them when they refuse you the use of your points.  EVERY TS system sells small packages of pts/weeks  NO TS system ever says  "sorry what you own isn't enough of our system/resort to use at all."  

Do not blame this on yourself.  No one should have or could have believed that they were buying a TS that they could not use at all.   Even the worst resort would allow you some use.

Lastly  DO NOT  buy anything more from them.  If they would do this to you, can you ever trust them not to cheat you again?


----------



## Donaldlee (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I will take your suggestion and get in touch with them. Don


----------



## johnrsrq (Mar 18, 2015)

while you're fishing for answers with DRI et al, ask them if another DRI US collection member could give you the needed point- 500. They could debit from my account and I'll charge the $0.16 fee per point or $80. 

I don't think this is possible but if it is, let me know.


----------

